# Diet suggestions for weight loss after thyroidectomy



## Sanapia

*Can someone recommend an effective diet for post TT?*

I had a total thyroidectomy 7 months ago and was diagnosed with Hashi's after pathology, post surgery. The Hashi's is pretty much a non issue now that I don't have a thyroid. I feel well for the first time in many years.

I gained weight when I was struggling with thyroid issues. I very much want to lose it now that I have regained health and energy.


----------



## Octavia

Pia, I gained 10 pounds while I was off medication prior to my body scan. When I asked the nurse (who has been working with thyroid patients for many years) if the weight would just "fall off" after I started the Levothyroxine, she said I would be able to lose it, but it would not be easy. She was right...but then again, in all honesty, I haven't exactly put my heart and soul into the effort, either.

As for diet suggestions... a few others on the forum follow gluten-free diets, but I'm not sure that's really for weight loss as much as it's for other dietary issues. My guess is that the old standard of "take in fewer calories than you burn" still applies...I'm not sure we need to do anything different from an "ordinary dieter" so to speak.


----------



## Sanapia

I have no thyroid and rely solely on synthroid for replacement.

I've read conflicting stories about certain foods that interfere with the absorption of it. I guess I'm concerned with what not to eat, rather than how much. Has anyone w/o a thyroid experienced issues with certain foods?

Wow, gluten free. That would be hard! I'll look into it though. Thanks for that.

I've had a couple people suggest the HCG diet for weight loss with thyroid issues. Does anyone have experience with that? Has it caused problems?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Octavia

Oh, I haven't heard anything about certain foods that interfere with absorption of the synthroid...but I would be interested in knowing more about what you're finding.

Here's information from the Synthroid website:
_Take Synthroid alone. Do not take Synthroid within 4 hours of ingesting medications, supplements, or foods that may interact with Synthroid. Antacids, iron and calcium supplements, dietary fiber, soy and even walnuts can affect your body's absorption of Synthroid. Talk to your doctor to learn more._

That's pretty much the extent of what my doctor told me about diet. There was no elaboration on "foods that may interact with Synthroid." (Maybe that's the next sentence, starting with Antacids???) hhhmmmm....


----------



## Octavia

Okay, I did more digging on the Synthroid website. It does show some foods to avoid:

http://www.synthroid.com/LivingWith/Diet.aspx

_What we do know
We know that certain foods and supplements actually can interfere with the way hypothyroidism medications work:

Fiber (in large amounts)
Soy
Walnuts
Cottonseed meal
Iron supplements or multivitamins with iron
Calcium supplements
Antacids with aluminum or magnesium_


----------



## Andros

Sanapia said:


> *Can someone recommend an effective diet for post TT?*
> 
> I had a total thyroidectomy 7 months ago and was diagnosed with Hashi's after pathology, post surgery. The Hashi's is pretty much a non issue now that I don't have a thyroid. I feel well for the first time in many years.
> 
> I gained weight when I was struggling with thyroid issues. I very much want to lose it now that I have regained health and energy.


The Atkin's Diet worked well for me but you cannot take weekends off. It is a 7 day, 4 week a month diet until you reach your goal.


----------



## webster2

Why do doctors tell people to take TUMS if they might inhibit synthroid? Geez, I thought walnuts were safe. Learn something new everyday! Thanks!


----------



## Octavia

webster2 said:


> Why do doctors tell people to take TUMS if they might inhibit synthroid?


Yeah...it is interesting, isn't it???!!!


----------



## HeidiBR

You can use TUMS, just not within 4 hours of taking Synthroid. The same goes for dairy products or soy-based foods. Give it a 4 hour window and you're fine. As long as you are not eating any of the listed foods in gigantic quantities.

Something else they don't really tell you - Synthroid has a narrow temperature range before it degrades. Don't leave it in your car or in luggage that you check - or in a fanny pack carried against your body when you travel. Or on your bedside table in the sun. I experienced this first hand when I had a whole batch become ineffective - it was shipped in the heat of the summer because I have to get my meds from Medco mail order.

Storage Conditions
Store at 25°C (77°F); excursions permitted to 15°-30°C (59°-86°F) [see USP Controlled Room Temperature]. SYNTHROID tablets should be protected from light and moisture.


----------



## jacam226

I heard that the Paleo Diet worked well for people with thyroid disorders... I'm asking my endo about it tomorrow, so I'll post what he says about it after...


----------



## bigfoot

What has been posted looks right-on. Also, foods like broccoli and cauliflower, etc. are also supposed to be goitrogens. Some quick links:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goitrogen
http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/hypothyroidism-000093.htm
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=47
http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/id/QAA355093

The twisted irony is that some of the same foods that are supposed to help you eat healthy and boost your immune system can also work against you. What I have read is that whatever you eat, do it consistently. If you already eat a lot of oatmeal, veggies, and a high-fiber diet, you may need to have your levothyroxine dose boosted to keep up.

I have also tried to stay away from foods rich in iodine/salt, and soy. Same goes for multivitamins with iodine. After eating sushi wrapped in seaweed and dipping in soy sauce, within a day or two I start feeling like crap. Same with fast-food. Might just be a coincidence, but I really think there is some sort of interaction going on.

Coffee / caffeine is another area of potential concern:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18341376?dopt=Citation
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/coffeecalcium.htm
http://www.livestrong.com/article/440987-does-coffee-or-caffeine-interfere-with-thyroid-function/


----------

